# Whats in a name



## cornshucker

Just wondering what some of your user names mean or why you chose them. Some of them explain themselves some don't. For example mine came from an old CB radio handle. Some easy to figure out others not so.


----------



## Thorim

Mine comes from a D&D character I created years ago lol


----------



## Tim/South

Mine came from years gone by before profiles had a place to list location. I just kept it.


----------



## Vol

Mine originated in 1995 when I first signed up for AOL when I bought my first "in home" computer(shortened from atnvol to vol for haytalk).....20 years ago now. I can still plainly remember sitting at the computer desk and the "dial up" making that eery sound and busy signal when I was trying to figure out on my own how to connect to the internet....my sons were fairly young then(both less than 10) and they were coaching me.  I hated that dang thing for about 2 weeks.....now I could not live without.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

It's my name: Ralph J Moses.

Ralph

Anybody who wants to steal my identity is welcome to it--as long as they take all the crap that goes with it, like bills, hard work, problems, etc.


----------



## stack em up

Mine is from a t-shirt my parents gave me years ago. It's a Farm Boy brand shirt witha square bale on that says "rack em, stack em"


----------



## deadmoose

I grew up on the Deadmoose River.

Edit it was always the crick growing up. Don't remember how old I was when I heard creek...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

We have had 3 Shetland Sheepdogs (Shelties) over the years These are pictures of Luke, our last one!
We now have 2 Corgis in the house, Daughter & Son-in Law's dogs! I'd take a Shetland over a Corgi any day!


----------



## Lostin55

I have a long term project that I have been working on for maybe 5 years now. I expect that I will be working on it for at least another 5 years. It is a 1955 GMC Suburban with the 270 inline 6 cyl and Hydramatic transmission. It is my first restoration of a vehicle..... ergo Lostin55


----------



## Don Pine

Well, if my real name was "Alexander Hamilton" I'd probably come up with a shorter handle. ;-)


----------



## swmnhay

swmnhay = South West Minnesota Hay


----------



## Teslan

Mine comes from a character name I used during college, around 1996, from an online text based role playing game (called MUDS). I've used it ever since for user names of all sorts. When I was coming up with a name for my character one of my favorite rock bands at the time was the band Tesla. So I just added an N to make it more name like.

So I guess it originated somewhat like Thorim's name did.

Sometimes I think about changing it to be more farmbased for this forum, but then people might be confused who this new guy with all these posts is.


----------



## JD3430

JD3430= I got to windrow hay in a JD 3430 when in my younger years. Thought it was a lot of fun. Would love to have another, but with a disc cutter head.


----------



## FarmerCline

My last name is Cline and I guess I consider myself to be a farmer so FarmerCline seemed fitting.


----------



## FCF

When we moved to Kentucky we looked at 4 farms in one weekend. Ended up buying the first one we saw. Call it First Choice Farm, hence FCF.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> swmnhay = South West Minnesota Hay


At first I figured you just had way too much hay and shortened it from swimming in hay.


----------



## RockmartGA

Mine originated in the fact that I have no imagination. Sorta wished I had come up with something witty now......


----------



## RockyHill

In our neighborhood, the area surrounding the little country store was called Rocky Hill

And, the Rocky apparently wasn't Bullwinkle's sidekick either 

That is a load of rocks we, along with help from some young friends, picked up out of the hay fields last fall.


----------



## somedevildawg

Mine....well it's a bit involved, I come from a military and police family, my bro was a devil dog, my wife went to the university of Georgia (dawgs).....I just didn't fit in anywhere so I'm just "some" guy, makes no sense but in a way it makes perfect sense to not make sense ....just try to pay homage where it due....besides that I have memorized it and if I was to change it I'd be "some lost" guy.....


----------



## Vol

RockyHill said:


> In our neighborhood, the area surrounding the little country store was called Rocky Hill
> 
> And, the Rocky apparently wasn't Bullwinkle's sidekick either
> 
> That is a load of rocks we, along with help from some young friends, picked up out of the hay fields last fall.


Sheila, Where can I get one those hydraulic dump truck bed rigs?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101

Mine basically come from the fact that I bale too much hay (especially when I joined haytalk) but I always feel like I have a lot to learn yet. So 101 is always an entry level coolege course and Haybaler101 was born. I also have an old CB handle that I stll use from my high school days. Since I was a budding dairy farm at the time I was the "Milkman"


----------



## Bgriffin856

Mine is pretty simple and easy to remember. First initial last name and the model of one the best tractors ever manufactured

Note I stuck "one" in there as to not cause a upheaval of opinions


----------



## IH 1586

I'm a Deere guy and use 4040 for everything, so thought maybe I should use something different. Plus it is a much better tractor than the blue one.


----------



## RockyHill

Vol said:


> Sheila, Where can I get one those hydraulic dump truck bed rigs?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well this one came from a 'no longer a happy home' farm auction.

I asked Jeff if he knew of any around here and he said he doesn't.

Shelia


----------



## urednecku

(More so in the summer. )


----------



## barnrope

I wanted a handle related hay, and without really thinking about it the first thing that came to mind was when I had recently bought a new rope for one of my barns and installed it.

You've all seen this picture once or twice before but here it is again... The rope wan't too cheap to replace and was a little challenge to get installed.


----------



## SVFHAY

Stonycreek river, lake, township, and school district are all right here. Hills would be a better description of terrain around me but it didn't roll off the tongue as nicely and the idea was to paint a picture in the mind of some suburban DC horsey lady of a nice place to source pet food.


----------



## FCF

Should had also stated yesterday we have played with the tag line: Where "Forage Comes First" also the FCF. As hay is the only crop we raise.


----------



## Waterway64

Mine isn't real imaginative I guess our place is all irrigated as well as the Belle Fourche R. Runs near our farm stead. Mel


----------



## Gearclash

Gearclash-what occurs when shifting an unsynchronized transmission. Term comes from an I&T shop manual covering older IHs including the 66 series, which I kind of grew up on.


----------



## sethd11

Seth Damisch, 11 was totally random and has no significance. Was born in 90 so maybe I should have done that.


----------



## OhioHay

We grow hay in Ohio. That is as imaginative as I get. Just ask my wife!


----------



## PaCustomBaler

I started out custom baling hay in southcentral PA...I'm about imaginative as OhioHay


----------



## somedevildawg

Krone.1 may have y'all beat....


----------



## Thorim

Sure got quiet on this thread lol. I like this thread a lot some really great names and all the explanations are awesome thanks for sharing guys and ladies


----------



## Orchard6

Mine comes from the McCormick-Deering O-6 tractor my grandad bought new in 1950. I use it as my handle on other forums as well.


----------



## BrangusFeeder

At the time I registered on "hay talk" I was thinking about, how am I going to keep feeding these gals? I don't even like the name now. Hah


----------



## dubltrubl

Mine is for several reason. First off, I'm one half of a set of twins and growing up we sure were,,,you guessed it! Second, I'm a big fan of Stevie Ray Vaughn and his band was,,,you guessed it! Thirdly, sometimes I think I have multiple personalities, but don't say anything bad about that, my alter ego gets offended when someone does! 

Steve


----------



## mlappin

easy peasy, first initial, last name.


----------



## carcajou

Just a dot on the world map i call home.


----------



## Vol

Orchard6 said:


> Mine comes from the McCormick-Deering O-6 tractor my grandad bought new in 1950. I use it as my handle on other forums as well.


Do you still have it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

BrangusFeeder said:


> At the time I registered on "hay talk" I was thinking about, how am I going to keep feeding these gals? I don't even like the name now. Hah


Change it...we'll let you. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

carcajou said:


> Just a dot on the world map i call home.


In the county of Northern Lights....well if that ain't just plumb cool. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou

Vol said:


> In the county of Northern Lights....well if that ain't just plumb cool.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Was that your drone that flew by? lol


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Well mine came from farming in North Dakota and Virginia. I no longer personally farm in N.D. But hire it done. Va. Is my home farm so therefore my handle


----------



## PaMike

ND and Virginia arent exactly neighbors. How did you land operations that far apart?


----------



## Coondle

I live at a location called "Coondle", like me simple


----------



## IH 1586

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Well mine came from farming in North Dakota and Virginia. I no longer personally farm in N.D. But hire it done. Va. Is my home farm so therefore my handle


What part of ND. Worked one summer with a custom harvesting crew and worked Texas to Montana. Then visited my sister out there when she worked on one. 4 different times been ND. That is some nice country. Used to use my vacation time from Cummins to go out west to work. Between working for a vacation and riding a crotch rocket that far, co workers that I was crazy.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

PaMike said:


> ND and Virginia arent exactly neighbors. How did you land operations that far apart?


. Started duck hunting in the area while looking for ag land and ended up buying 3 different farms over the course of 10 years. Still go out 4-5 times a year. Made a lot of friends there. Simpler life.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

IH 1586 said:


> What part of ND. Worked one summer with a custom harvesting crew and worked Texas to Montana. Then visited my sister out there when she worked on one. 4 different times been ND. That is some nice country. Used to use my vacation time from Cummins to go out west to work. Between working for a vacation and riding a crotch rocket that far, co workers that I was crazy.


. My home is 3 miles east of Ashley, ND. I am 2 miles north of the state line of South Dakota. Yes, it is some beautiful country and nice German/ Russian decent folks.


----------



## IH 1586

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> . My home is 3 miles east of Ashley, ND. I am 2 miles north of the state line of South Dakota. Yes, it is some beautiful country and nice German/ Russian decent folks.


All our work was in the Williston, Ray, and Minot areas.


----------



## Orchard6

Vol said:


> Do you still have it?
> 
> Regards, Mike



Yessir! And it won't be leaving anytime soon! (Like NEVER!)


----------



## Coondle

Very nice O6. Great to see old iron in pristine shape.

Old guy near me has one, nowhere near as tidy as yours and he doesn't have the full drop mudguards or the spats enclosure.

The O6 here is a power kerosene model. Power kerosene was referred to variously as "vaporising oil" and someplace as "paraffin". The tractor was started on petrol (regular gas) until the carburettor became hot and the fuel switched over to the power kerosene. Pk was a cheaper fuel source than straight gas. It had a higher ignition point and became a vapour in the hot carby allowing it to be fired in the engine.

PK has long gone from the market here, however a product called "jet turb" is very similar in characteristics. Jet turb is used in jet turbines.

Most PK tractors here have a smaller jet fitted in the carby and are used mostly for display/demonstration since the gas tends to vaporise on hard work stalling the engine.

Glad to hear it is not leaving anytime soon, our old machines are heritage history and far too much of it has been scrapped.

Congratulations on your showpiece.


----------



## Vol

Very Nice.....better take care of gramps' tractor....fenders are in terrific condition.

Regards, Mike

This is a No.6 McCormick Hammermill made in about 1952....it was built into a corn crib that I tore out of a barn on my place. I sold it to a man in Indiana last year....the Orchard tractor take-off wheel made me think of it. I had two belts in very good condition for this hammermill and the hammers were very good also. You can barely make out McCormick across the top.

]


----------



## Orchard6

Here that would be called a distillate tractor. I know where an O-4 distillate tractor sits that has all the bits and pieces. Mine sadly is missing the engine shields. Grandad pulled them off years ago as they acted like a steel HeatHouser. They where scrapped long before I came along.

The one your talking about sounds like it may be an OS-6 which would've been the economy version of the O series. It would have just had large fenders without skirts and no engine shields from the factory.
Thank you for the nice words about mine, I do enjoy using it as much as I can, I know grandad would be smiling if he where here to see it still running 65 years after he bought it!


----------



## Orchard6

Here is a pic of her doing what she was built for!

Working in the orchard!
And the fenders do have a few dings! I figured after 65 years I'll look worse so I havent fixed them.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Nice tractor! I also like the Perfect mower! Brookdale used to have one, but have now gone to 3 point hitch flails for the most part.

I always thought that the "swing rotor" on the Perfect was a good idea!

Dave


----------



## Orchard6

Vol said:


> Very Nice.....better take care of gramps' tractor....fenders are in terrific condition.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> This is a No.6 McCormick Hammermill made in about 1952....it was built into a corn crib that I tore out of a barn on my place. I sold it to a man in Indiana last year....the Orchard tractor take-off wheel made me think of it. I had two belts in very good condition for this hammermill and the hammers were very good also. You can barely make out McCormick across the top.
> 
> ]


That looks to be in very good shape! I wish I had something to power with the pulley but there really isn't much on a fruit farm to power with a belt.


----------



## Orchard6

Whoops! Double post!


----------



## deadmoose

Orchard6 said:


> That looks to be in very good shape! I wish I had something to power with the pulley but there really isn't much on a fruit farm to power with a belt.


Do you make cider? How about an apple crusher? I imagine you could rig something up that would make a lot of pulp in a hurry ready to press.


----------



## Orchard6

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Nice tractor! I also like the Perfect mower! Brookdale used to have one, but have now gone to 3 point hitch flails for the most part.
> I always thought that the "swing rotor" on the Perfect was a good idea!
> Dave


We use 3210 offset Bush Hog mowers for most of the mowing these days but I do like to bust out the Perfect once or twice a year! It does a good job but is built a little light for heavy duty mowing. Im surprised that somebody knew what it was!


----------



## Orchard6

Maybe I'll start my own topic so as not to totally derail this one.


----------



## BrangusFeeder

Orchard, that is a neat tractor! (I'll refrain from Calling it cute)


----------



## Orchard6

BrangusFeeder said:


> Orchard, that is a neat tractor! (I'll refrain from Calling it cute)


Thank you! I like to run old iron anytime I get the chance.


----------



## aawhite

Made mine simple, as my name is Aaron White. Almost used what I use for a lot of other sites and some online gaming: wardog0351 (my radio call sign and military occupation specialty from my time in the Marines) but decided that one is getting a bit overused.


----------

